# KG361 front derailleur clamp size



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi - sorry for the dumb question, but:

I just got a used Ultegra front derailleur (braze on type) and am going to pick up a clamp for it on my way home tonight - what size clamp do I need to get? I think my frame's a 2002/3 361?

Thanks!!!


----------



## lookkg361 (Sep 16, 2005)

My frame from 2003 has a 28,8mm tube


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks! Now I can't wait to build this bike!


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

does the 361 have a 25mm seat post too?


----------



## koollook (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes indeed, Look's KG361 seat post is 25 mm.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Do you know what size seat clamp it uses?


----------



## Ramones (Mar 25, 2021)

Hey I guess you found a good derailleur for the bike. I just got a KG361 and need a derailleur for it. My question is way dumber than yours: I don't know what I need to know to find the right fit - AND at the moment the bike has one on which doesn't fit properly, as in it has not enough leverage to change to the faster gear. Any advise appreciated!




ChilliConCarnage said:


> Hi - sorry for the dumb question, but:
> 
> I just got a used Ultegra front derailleur (braze on type) and am going to pick up a clamp for it on my way home tonight - what size clamp do I need to get? I think my frame's a 2002/3 361?
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------

